# lspci not showing device names (only numbers)

## jfktoo

I may have turned off a necessary feature of the kernle to produce this lspci output:

```
# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 1106:0691 (rev 44)

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 1106:8598

0000:00:07.0 Class 0601: 1106:0596 (rev 23)

0000:00:07.1 Class 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 10)

0000:00:07.3 Class 0600: 1106:3050 (rev 30)

0000:00:11.0 Class 0200: 1317:0985 (rev 11)

0000:00:13.0 Class 0401: 1274:5880 (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 Class 0300: 10de:0110 (rev b2)

```

Any ideas why the full device names do not appear?

Thank you.

----------

## oberyno

Most likely you did turn something off in the kernel. Look under Bus options for PCI device name database and make sure it's checked. In make menuconfig of course.

----------

## BarryJ

I have the same problem, but the database is compiled in. Could it be a udev problem?

----------

## fimbulvetr

```
lspci -vvv
```

Does that help?

----------

## fimbulvetr

Err wait, does this file exist?

/usr/share/misc/pci.ids

If so, what does 

```
wc -l /usr/share/misc/pci.ids
```

 give you?

(That shows how many lines are in the file)

I get 8983.

This is the pci id -> name conversion database.

Could have you accidently removed/deleted/renamed it?

----------

## BarryJ

This:

```
bjlinux ~ # wc -l /usr/share/misc/pci.ids

9260 /usr/share/misc/pci.ids
```

so I actually have more...odd.  Using lspci -vvv gives more information, but still not names.

----------

## bookstack

I have met the same problem. I used gentoo livecd 2004.2,

and start from stage3. The version of pciutils is 2.1.11-r1.

I just re-emerged this package. Everything is OK.

Hope it works for you.

----------

## BarryJ

Sure enough, there was a -r2 that didn't want to get automerged with -U world.  Thanks!

----------

## duderonomy

ok...  

the solution is a file access issue...

(at least in my case, which was much like this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217882

I simply added a symlink as illustrated in the following file listing:

```
# pushd /usr/share/

/usr/share ~

# ls -Fl

total 62

  <SNIP>

drwxr-xr-x    4 root root  616 Aug 22 15:18 ntp/

drwxr-xr-x    4 root root 1096 Aug 31 20:43 ogonkify/

drwxr-xr-x    7 root root  208 Sep  7 23:24 omf/

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  128 Sep  8 10:49 openbox/

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root   72 Jul 11 12:58 openssh/

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root   12 Sep 12 12:26 pci.ids -> misc/pci.ids

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root   80 Aug 23 06:34 perl/

drwxr-xr-x   15 root root 5240 Sep  8 10:49 pixmaps/

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  112 Aug 31 20:17 psutils/

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root   72 Aug 26 22:36 pygtk/

  <SNIP>

```

Cheers,

D

PS: Forgot to mention the version of my pciutil package: 

```

  *  sys-apps/pciutils

      Latest version available: 2.1.11-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.1.11-r1

```

----------

